# Primary lines down caused electrocution!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## jproffer (Mar 24, 2007)

When I was an EMT (looked like it was one of the medics on the ground at the end, yes?), the first rule was.....save YOURSELF first. Medic or not, I can't believe nobody bothered to ask if the wires they were all walking around had been de-energized.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Yes*



jproffer said:


> When I was an EMT (looked like it was one of the medics on the ground at the end, yes?), the first rule was.....save YOURSELF first. Medic or not, I can't believe nobody bothered to ask if the wires they were all walking around had been de-energized.


Yes, I believe he was an EMT that pulled up in the van, and agree with you.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

While the first responders should know better, the utility guys should have never let any of those people be in that area.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> While the first responders should know better, the utility guys should have never let any of those people be in that area.


I agree ... this includes the (Know It All) cops !

I have personally been called out to an accident , where a vehicle was sitting on a 600 volt three phase pump control station ( demolished ).

The cops where there when I got there and they had called a tow truck .

The cops where ordering the tow truck driver to pull the wreck off the demolished equipment !

Almost got my head bit off when I asked if the poco had disconnected .

I had to argue with them to stay away from the wreck until the poco arrived !

They did not like being told . When the poco arrived they told the cops the same thing I had told them .

They had not even thought of the possible danger !

SO THEY APOLOGISED TO ME ..... YEAH RIGHT !


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am aware of one major city were the fire department SOP was to stage one block away from downed lines unless the power company was already on scene. Not sure if they still do it that way.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

this is fake


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We watched an unconscious overturned truck driver into energized lines bleed out and die waiting for the poco

It's a really hard thing to do when you're trained to SAVE lives

so what's _your _solution Joe?

inquiring minds & future responders are ALL ascii ears


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ampman said:


> this looks fake


note the tonic/clonic response...

~CS~


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> note the tonic/clonic response...
> 
> ~CS~


in english please


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ampman said:


> this is fake


This may or may not be fake.



This is not fake.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/suv-hits-hydrant-light-pole-two-electrocuted/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ampman said:


> in english please


watch his hands Ampdude...

~CS~


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> watch his hands Ampdude...
> 
> ~CS~


who's hands


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> This may or may not be fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's fake


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> We watched an unconscious overturned truck driver into energized lines bleed out and die waiting for the poco
> 
> It's a really hard thing to do when you're trained to SAVE lives
> 
> ...


Not sure there is an answer...kind of like waiting until you have all of the trained responders and PPE to do a confined space rescue.... and then it is often a recovery, not a rescue. But, yes that is very difficult to do...wait while someone is dying, and probably even harder is triage.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Here is another clip showing the same accident.
> http://youtu.be/PRq3L55vFKo


How many volts on those lines?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Aegis said:


> How many volts on those lines?


All of them. BAM!!!


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

ampman said:


> this is fake


This is not fake. Note the casualty's arms and posture. This is a classic tonic/clonic posture. The patient is in siezure, caused by the electric shock!

I am REALLY suprised at the immediate CPR being initiated WITHOUT proper assessment, as anyone with first-aid training should be able to recognise the tonic-clonic phase of a siezure. The "nurse"(?) kept doing vigorous CPR when the patient was at one point obviously convulsing. 

That the rescuers initiated CPR without dragging the patient out of the danger zone at least boggles my mind!

-----------------------------------
Doug...
ex-EMTP, ex-First-Aid/CPR instructor, ex-PHTLS instructor...
...current apprentice, Industrial-EMT, and general health&safety pain-in-the-ass..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

if that video is not fake, everyone on that scene should be fired, even the dead dude.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Not sure there is an answer...kind of like waiting until you have all of the trained responders and PPE to do a confined space rescue.... and then it is often a recovery, not a rescue. But, yes that is very difficult to do...wait while someone is dying, and probably even harder is triage.




The issue is _safety_, the answer is _training and certification_ Don. 

Unfortunately _safety_ is a business, so scare tactics are the _motivation_ some choose to create safety sales 

Some apparently have_ no _compunction portraying our fallen as martyrs for profit

Adding salt to that wound is the realization that _some _enforcement out there that could cite scenarios as in this video put very little monetary effort into the training for it.

Bottom line, the more of us that get hurt, the more we get to feel their undying litigant devotion on our shoulders going out the door to help anyone

~CS~


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

dougmedic said:


> This is not fake. Note the casualty's arms and posture. This is a classic tonic/clonic posture. The patient is in siezure, caused by the electric shock!
> 
> I am REALLY suprised at the immediate CPR being initiated WITHOUT proper assessment, as anyone with first-aid training should be able to recognise the tonic-clonic phase of a siezure. The "nurse"(?) kept doing vigorous CPR when the patient was at one point obviously convulsing.
> 
> ...


there are people standing all around those wires , poco and nurse on scene already ,camera man looks away just as victim gets shocked ,nurse giving cpr with no assesment like you said, i say fake all the way , also read the lines at the very end of the vid.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok fine

It's a fake training vid

would'nt be the first either

what's the point?

~CS~


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Ok fine
> 
> It's a fake training vid
> 
> ...


See I told you


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> The issue is _safety_, the answer is _training and certification_ Don.
> ...


Don't have much use for certifications...have seen too many with the paperwork that had no idea of what they were doing, but they were certified to do it.

The real answer is the training and the *application* of that training. Just because you know what to do, does not mean you will do it that way...it should, but it doesn't.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well said Don

imho, there is no better_ 'cert' _for mitigating kaos than experience.

that said if you're an ERE* there is going to be a level of _risk _that will always be there

there's also going to be _just so many_ experienced personnel available to deal with it all

So if we wish to have ERE's proliferate the public towards that _golden_ hour or platinum ten minutes there's going to have to be a few concessions made, and that trade off is allowing those with a _minimum_ of credentials and experience out on the streets to do the max possible good.

In my later years, serving with sons and daughters of those i originally started out with i came to realize the _'warts and all' _cyclical nature of the biz. I was the guy who stood back and silently let those same mistakes happen that i once made, because experience is best gained through those personal epiphanies on scene

The dark side were those , like Mr X _(name withheld out of respect) _who has been a FF since God wore shorts pants. He went down on scene and i had to run a full code on him. Bad day, even worse @ the funeral in front of his fam in dress blues. 

But you know what? Mr X _knew _the risks , _knew _he had a bum ticker, and _knew_ he went out doing what he loved to do


Now i don't expect those armchair _'safety officers'_out there to understand the law of good intentions , but i do at times wish they could have the experience of holding their breath waiting for an ambulance , or watching their existence burn waiting for their _ideal _ERE to arrive to hammer home the effects of their concerns

I am truly tired of them crawling up our azz , and killing us off


_*(emergency response employee)_


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That video looks fake. Plus wheres the smoke?


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

That only 1 person was shocked is almost unbelievable. I can't imagine how much worse that scene could have been managed. Even the utility workers acted completey cavalier and they should be better aware of the 33 (10 meters) foot rule for downed power lines. I really expected the first hit was going to be when the driver put his bare foot on the ground.
I wonder if the paramedic got it from a recloser? The linemen should have reported the circuit is down and that no reclosing should be done. Unfortunetaly this may have been automatic of this is a rural area? That I did not see any sparks and arcs it does look like a secondary voltage but it is still odd only 1 person got a shock given the number of bare feet, knees and hands on the ground.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Mshea said:


> That only 1 person was shocked is almost unbelievable. I can't imagine how much worse that scene could have been managed. Even the utility workers acted completey cavalier and they should be better aware of the 33 (10 meters) foot rule for downed power lines. I really expected the first hit was going to be when the driver put his bare foot on the ground.
> I wonder if the paramedic got it from a recloser? The linemen should have reported the circuit is down and that no reclosing should be done. Unfortunetaly this may have been automatic of this is a rural area? That I did not see any sparks and arcs it does look like a secondary voltage but it is still odd only 1 person got a shock given the number of bare feet, knees and hands on the ground.


 
This video is fake from the looks of it.


----------

